
Venezuela: The bridge of desperation - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/Venezuela_bridge
======
bufferoverflow
Socialism strikes again. When you take away people's businesses and put
government idiots in charge, they tend to drive them into the ground, because
they

1) don't really know the business

2) there's no accountability - they aren't ruining something they spent 20
years building

And you drive the entrepreneurs out of the country, usually the most active
people in the economy.

